# Favorite bearing oil



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

1.Lightning lube 
2. Hot sauce
3. Oust
4. Rem oil
5. Speed x
6. Reel Butter
7. Sin
8. Abu Garcia reel oil
9. Shimano oil
10. Any I left out

Curious what you guys that super tune lot use pros cons in your opinion.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

TSI-301 is what I use.


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

1. Royal purple


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

You might check the alantani.com forum. They have a forum section on just oil & lubricants for reels.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Royal purple ISO-10, and 22


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Rocket fuel.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I use 3 different ones 
1. Boca Lightning lube
2. Oust
3. TG rocket fuel yellow label


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Rocket Fuel, Yellow.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

never had any probs with rem-oil, garcia oil, or the shimano oils in bearings.


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Alan has always got something going on. I have read lots of his stuff. Sounds like there really isn't a clear winner. I've used a bunch. Seem that as long as you don't over oil most work. But some last longer and are quieter IMO.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

YRF


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

I use liquid wrench, no oil


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Royal purple


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Remoil is what most the reel shops use.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Rem Oil is good and it has taflon in it


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

For you guys using Boca Lightning lube, how often do you re-apply? I put 1 drop in some ceramic hybrids spool bearings and the reel started a loud whining before the morning wade was over.

I put a couple of drops in when I got back, but haven't had a chance to test it out again.


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

i use "reeloil" made by aqua lube works great


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Drundel said:


> For you guys using Boca Lightning lube, how often do you re-apply? I put 1 drop in some ceramic hybrids spool bearings and the reel started a loud whining before the morning wade was over.
> 
> I put a couple of drops in when I got back, but haven't had a chance to test it out again.


Ceramics are going to be louder than stainless bearings, its the nature of the beast. I use lightning lube on mine and they all hiss, still smooth as butter and that is all I care about.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

What about using Royal purple gun oil? I tried it, it is thin and working great. But wanted to hear yalls opinions?


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

KY works great


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Dipsay said:


> Royal purple ISO-10, and 22


Where do you get this oil?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I believe you can get the ISO22(dark purple) at Marburgers and other small shops. Ive also seen it online Ebay. The ISO 10 I dont believe they sell openly. I had a contact there that sent me a bunch a while back to try out..Love it, its what I use on all my reel repairs and tuning...Dip


----------



## purple (Aug 22, 2007)

*Royal Purple Gun Oil*

The gun oil and the oil in the 2 oz bottle are the same formula. the gun oil just isn't died.

Purple


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Just ordered up some of the tsi-321. Will see what all the hype is about soon enough. I couldnt ever seem to find the royal purple anywhere but on ebay, some place outta PA had the 2oz bottle of the iso 22 stuff.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

purple said:


> The gun oil and the oil in the 2 oz bottle are the same formula. the gun oil just isn't died.
> 
> Purple


Gun oil and what 2oz bottle are the same? ISO-22 or 10? or something else?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

cfulbright said:


> Gun oil and what 2oz bottle are the same? ISO-22 or 10? or something else?


ISO 22 my friend.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

yal made me curious i d had to go look and see what the number was on the bottle of royal purple was that i have been usin out of. It dosn't hve one, it just says royal purple 20zs.
i have been using this foe qite a while oiling with it leting it set and drain throughand bloting out any excess doing same on pawl and track. without any problems. only thing i have noticced is that on really cold days it takes a few casts to gedt it warmed up.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

trout250 said:


> yal made me curious i d had to go look and see what the number was on the bottle of royal purple was that i have been usin out of. It dosn't hve one, it just says royal purple 20zs.
> i have been using this foe qite a while oiling with it leting it set and drain throughand bloting out any excess doing same on pawl and track. without any problems. only thing i have noticced is that on really cold days it takes a few casts to gedt it warmed up.


 It doest say it on the bottle, but in talking to "Purple" over the years, they started out with an ISO 32 but that was a little too heavy for the ceramics. It dropped down to a ISO 22 on the purple bottle and the ISO 10 I have that I got from him is definately lighter in color and viscosity.


----------

